# DPP v3.11 Digital Lens Optimizer - any thoughts or comments?



## Lux314 (Mar 2, 2012)

So, even for those of us who may stick for a while with their current camera gear, there seems to be some interesting news in the 5D MkIII press release... See quote below:

"New in DPP v3.11 is Digital Lens Optimizer – a revolutionary new tool designed to drastically improve image resolution. Digital Lens Optimizer (DLO) precisely imitates lens performance, with a series of complex mathematical functions replicating each stage of the journey of light through the optical path. Using this information DLO can correct a range of typical optical aberrations and loss of resolution caused by a camera’s low pass filter, by applying an inverse function to each shot to take the image nearer to how the scene appears to the naked eye."

Anybody here who can comment on this? Seems like Canon provides some software answer to the Nikon D800e this way.
Removing some of the resolution loss caused by the AA filter seems quite interesting to me, provided the application would not be restricted to the characteristics of the specific sensor of the 5D MkIII, and the software would also work with files from other cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds similar to the corrections offered by DxO, with an important difference. Like Canon's MTF curves, which are 'theoretical' in that they're generated from computer models of an ideal lens, these corrections are also theoretical and based on an ideal lens. DxO's corrections are empirical and based on testing of actual lenses/cameras from the production line. That's good, becuase tests on real lenses may be more relevant to images from real lenses, but it's also bad because production lines have tolerances, and your particular lens may be different from the lens DxO used to generate the corrections. So, on the balance I'd say neither approach is inherently better, but that fact that Canon is offering this is a good thing.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm also very interested in this one when I came across it in the 5D3 PR, I'm assuming the inverse function calcs are too CPU-intensive to be done in-cam with Digic5+ so it's just a DPP feature for now, like the lateral/longitudinal CA correction which was not in the Digic 3 & 4 cameras.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 7, 2012)

I've also got a few questions on this subject:

1. Physics
is it possible and to what degree to "calculate" a picture excluding the effect of a low-pass filter in front of the sensor using smart algorithms and ample processing power. Looking at the info graphics re. AA-filter on the Nikon D800/E on imaging-resource.com http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/nikon-d800/zd800e_lpf1000.jpg I take it, the low-pass filter is akin to 2 sets of linear polarizer filters - one vertical, one horizontal. Knowing the full parameters of the filter - as Canon does for the 5D III, is it possible to calculate the image "excluding" all filter effects? Or 99%, 90%, 80% ? 

2. DPP version
Which version of DPP wil be bundled with the 5DII ... v3.11.4 or a later version, e.g 3.11.5 ?
Is this version available for download already?

Thanks for any answers!


----------



## stefsan (Mar 9, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> 2. DPP version
> Which version of DPP wil be bundled with the 5DII ... v3.11.4 or a later version, e.g 3.11.5 ?
> Is this version available for download already?



I can't comment on your first question but the DPP version now in circulation (v3.11.4) lacks this very interesting sounding function. So I would guess Canon will pack the 5DIII with a new version that includes DLO.


----------



## Terry Rogers (Mar 9, 2012)

I assume such a feature would only benefit those shooting raw. Additionally, I doubt this feature will cause many to develop their raw files in DPP instead of Lightroom or the other 3rd party software available unless it performs some sort of mathematical magic.


----------



## stefsan (Mar 9, 2012)

Terry Rogers said:


> I assume such a feature would only benefit those shooting raw. Additionally, I doubt this feature will cause many to develop their raw files in DPP instead of Lightroom or the other 3rd party software available unless it performs some sort of mathematical magic.



If it helps getting more details in your pictures I'd think this was a great incentive to use DPP (I already do). And if they'd manage to make this function available for more than the newest models, that would definitely help. I'd love to process my 7D files with this function and thus be able to retain more details when applying NR in postproduction (NIK Dfine in PS5).


----------



## OlAf (Mar 17, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> ...
> 2. DPP version
> Which version of DPP wil be bundled with the 5DII ... v3.11.4 or a later version, e.g 3.11.5 ?...



3.11.10.0


----------

